# The Adventures of Logan .. Sailing !!



## LogansMama (Mar 7, 2009)

He has been on boats before... but none as rocky as the sail boat... Thank goodness he did fabulous !! I do need to bring a rubber tub mat or something with me next time for better traction...


























*How dare you people leave me on the boat!*









* Ok I'm ready for some water action now!*

























*I think I'll stay down here where it's warm and cozy*


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

He just looks so very happy in all the shots. Great to see such zest for life in a senior golden. Beautiful pictures.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

It certainly looks like Logan had a great time.


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

Beautiful! Just beautiful! He is such a wonderful happy boy!


----------



## LogansMama (Mar 7, 2009)

Yep!! We all had a great time and I am VERY glad the sail boat doesn't make him sick... I wanted to bring him aboard sooner but my husband didn't think it was going to work out.. so I had to make a deal that if things went poorly I would go all the way back home if I had to... But it was awesome.. I can't wait to bring him again !..*** especially since swimming is excellent exercise.. easy on the old joints !!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Awww, perfect, it looks like you all had a great time! I can't wait for summer boating with the dogs! We don't have a cuddy though, so it is upfront all the way.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

You captured some beautiful shots of Logan. Such a happy and regal boy you have there and he looks very proud to be sailing with the family.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

How sweet, Logan looks like he really loved the ride and swim. He is just adorable!


----------



## LaineysMama (Sep 30, 2008)

It looks nice and warm and sunny where you are...even though we had a beautiful day in MI it wasn't quiiiite sailing weather! Loving the pics of a happy Golden Oldie!


----------



## cannondog (Oct 10, 2008)

What GREAT pictures - he looks like he had a fun day on the boat - I love the shot with the blanket over him and the one looking over the boat!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I LOVE the 2nd picture of his happy Golden smile..... Logan is beautiful.. I can only hope and wish with all my heart that I am blessed with such a long time with my boys too.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

I don't know if I've ever seen a happier dog!


----------



## rictic (Feb 16, 2009)

what a great day logan. living the life of the mega rich eh.

all you need now is a berth in cannes and you got it baby. think of all them french dames gonna fall for a guy like you.


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Love the picture! Looks like he had a great time!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

LOL, great pics!!! Logan looks like he had a great day sailing n swimming, and especially comfy cozy in the v birth


----------



## LogansMama (Mar 7, 2009)

cannondog said:


> What GREAT pictures - he looks like he had a fun day on the boat - I love the shot with the blanket over him and the one looking over the boat!


Yeah he was so funny looking over the side.... If it wasn't for my husband he would have leaped in for sure... but we wanted to make sure he didn't hurt himself... he refuses to believe he is old :


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

FANTASTIC !!!! What a wonderful outing.... he is an old salt for sure !!!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Logan is a very lucky boy - great pics


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Looks like you all had fun and that's great! Nice pictures of Logan. He looks like he really liked sailing!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Loved your pics. Logan is a beautiful boy. You are lucky to have each other.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Looks like Logan's ready to run foredeck all by himself!!!!! They make rubberized cabinet shelf paper that can be easily trimmed for the seat tops.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

He looks so happy.  Great pictures.


----------



## LogansMama (Mar 7, 2009)

sharlin said:


> Looks like Logan's ready to run foredeck all by himself!!!!! They make rubberized cabinet shelf paper that can be easily trimmed for the seat tops.


Yes I actually thought of that... but it really needs to stick to the deck...I think the shelf paper might slide and tub mats have those little suction cups... I'll just have to fiddle around with a few different things


----------

